# Renovation Help required



## Newcastle15 (Jul 31, 2015)

I have moved to Italy three years ago but recently bought a villa in San Pelagio near Trieste. I need four rooms refurbished and a dividing wall put up. I also need decking (5 x 7m) I need this quite urgently so if anyone knows any builders or renovators in the area please let me know.

Steph


----------



## Staines2011 (Jul 30, 2015)

Steph how urgently do you need this done. I have a friend who is currently in Slovenia but is coming back to Trieste on Monday. Email or phone me on +447900037955

Gordon


----------



## Newcastle15 (Jul 31, 2015)

Thank You Gordon

My biggest problem is that I need the work finished within two weeks. If that can be achieved at a reasonable price I can call you when I get home. The quote I received from an Italian builder was over 20K euros which is ridiculous.

Thank You


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi
That's the problem with Italy. If you are in a hurry then the price goes up. 
Is it possible to get other quotes? Your timescale is very tight bearing in mind August holidays, most builders will be on holiday or just undertaking works.


----------



## Gillm (Aug 19, 2015)

Be aware that any builder who is free at a moments notice at this time of year is free for a reason!! Don't just accept anyone who makes contact as it could be an expensive lesson! Also, don't just take their word for it that they are actually experienced in that trade, or accept photographs - photoshop is a wonderful tool!
Visit personally their past work and actually speak to the customer (without them being present), and very importantly 'Bodgeit and Scarper' are known to be operating in your area, so advance payments are a no-no! We were recently scammed ourselves (France) SNIP


----------

